# Ongoing suffering



## echitt (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,I normally do not post on forums, but I'm so bad off, I had to reassure myself that there are other people out there who are going through or have gone through the same thing I'm going through now. Last March I had my gallbladder removed because of gallbladder disease. Ever since then, its like my stomach lost it. I'm 22 years old and have had literaly every test done to figure out why I'm so sick. My first inital flare ups were tolerable but it got to the point where I would vomit daily. Sometimes up to 9 times a day, plus the 12+ watery bowel movements. If the vomitting didn't do me in, the diarrhea would swoop in and finish me off. Its been 2 months and my flare up has shown little signs of slowing down or improving. Its been 2 months since my flare up started and a month since I've been out of work. My abdominal pain is chronic and gets worse when I eat or have a BM. My diarrhea is watery, bloody (at times), tons of mucus. I have chronic nausea, loss of appetite, and weight loss. I suffer from eosinophilic esophagitis, major depression, mild colitis, PCOS, asthma, and obviously IBS-D. My GI doctor is a brilliant doctor who listens and truely cares, but he's running out of options and I'm only getting worse. I've had two colonoscopies in the last year, two upper endoscopies, one capsule endoscopy, 2 barium swallows, ultrasounds, CT scans, blood work.. and so much more. I've had so many tests done, I think the only test I haven't gone through yet is a gastic emptying scan. My GI is very worried about Crohn's because 3-4 family members on my mother's side, including her, all have Crohn's. He hasn't found Crohn's anywhere in my intestines but I have all the symptoms. Colon cancer is also very commom in my family. I've been on countless medications: bentyl, colesitpol, amitrptyline, effexor, lomotil, zofran, cholestyramine powder, loperamide, lialda, dexilant, prilosec, and phenergan. Those are just the medications I can name off the top of my head. I'm currently taking prozac, lo-loestrin fe, zofran, and singulair. I'm scared to take more medicine because I don't want it to make my stomach worse but at this point I don't know what to do other then possibly getting a second opinion.I guess my purpose of posting this is to see if there are other people out there who have been through this before and if theres an end. I'm scared to eat, I'm too sick to even leave my house for more then 20 minutes let alone goto work. Being sick for so long and with little to no improvement is taking a HUGE impact on my depression. I never thought that in a million years, at the ripe age of 22, I'd be knocked so far down by IBS.. or whatever is wrong with me. I've done therapy, dietary changes, exercise, medications with little improvement. If anyone has any advice what so ever, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

"I have chronic nausea, loss of appetite, and weight loss. I suffer from eosinophilic esophagitis, major depression, mild colitis, PCOS, asthma, and obviously IBS-D. "Whitout beeing a doctor it sounds to me that you have insulin resistance, (bad tolerance to sugar and starch) and malnutrition... How can I explain these statements easily, hm, i cant, but I have read ALOT about it, because I probably suffer from it myself.. and you are showing all the warning signs.. http://www.themargareth.com/2012/07/ibs-irritable-bowl-syndrome.htmlmy experience with IBS in my blog...the fact that gut illnesses(and cancer) runs in your family screams poor sugar and starch toleranse to me... to me that is.. my faily is the same, but we luckily have not that much cancer (though my father died of gall-bather cancer) there are ALOT of gut issus amoung us... one thing in common, one way or another: it is the sugar and starches...Hope you take this to heart.. best of luck!


----------



## LenSan (Jun 6, 2005)

I have been where you are. Please continue to try different things. As you will see from this forum, different things work for different people. I had IBS and never knew it. My doctors thought I had IBD which is much more difficult to treat. I found most of the answers to my problem but just trying different diets and evaluating their effects. Also, exercise and mental health are important along with good eating habits and finding and avoiding whatever your trigger foods are. If the tests do not reveal anything of significance then you can start to experiment with different diets. I always found it helpful to go to a very bland diet for a week or two so that my symptoms would be relatively calm, then I could slowly add foods back into my diet and see which ones I had a bad reaction to. It takes precious time but it is worth it! Getting to work can be challenging, especially when you are having flare ups and trying different diets. Try to find what I call "friendly" places along the way to work that you could stop such as a hospital, police station, gym, doctor's office, shopping mall, or restaurant. I think the advice from MajaSol are some good ideas on how sugar and starch could be affecting you. The best way to check this out is to start reducing some of those in your diet, especially High Fructose High Corn syrup. Good luck, stay positive, you will find relief.Len


----------

